# Painful red line down the underside of penis?



## Mama2MyMonkeys

My sweet, intact DS is 4.5 and occasionally says that his "peanut" hurts. When I check, I usually find that the line going down the underside of his penis is a little red, but he says it doesn't hurt when he pees. He does frequently take baths, (once, sometimes twice a day) but not with bubbles, just water. I've never been concerned enough to take him to the Dr. because it always clears up after a day or two, but I wonder what causes it. Any ideas? Is there some sort of separation business going on in there?
Thanks!


----------



## Mama2Kayla

I think it's normal for the line to be red. I'm pretty sure my son's looks like that too.


----------



## Anastasiya

Could be erections that feel odd to him, so he explains it as hurting; could be separation pain (two of my boys went through a bit of that).

As for the red line, all my boys have that same red line. I think it's called the raphe or something.


----------



## eepster

It's the raphe line. It's a normal part of all penises. It's just the little seam where the body closed up while developing in utero. It just is a bit more prone to diaper irritation than the top side of the penis b/c it can stick to the scrotum and trap gunk.


----------



## Galatea

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
It's the raphe line. It's a normal part of all penises. It's just the little seam where the body closed up while developing in utero. It just is a bit more prone to diaper irritation than the top side of the penis b/c it can stick to the scrotum and trap gunk.


Yep - make sure the area is really dry. Or maybe some powder - lots of grown men powder their balls for this reason!!!


----------



## Mama2Kayla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
Yep - make sure the area is really dry. Or maybe some powder - lots of grown men powder their balls for this reason!!!

LOL, when ds was in diapers, I always unstuck it for him every diaper change







. Otherwise, things would get a little red underneath


----------



## Harmony96

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Kayla* 
LOL, when ds was in diapers, I always unstuck it for him every diaper change







. Otherwise, things would get a little red underneath

At night, DS's foreskin gets stuck in a funny position from being in a hot diaper all night. DH noticed it this morning and was all concerned. "It's all weird-shaped... fix it!" lol.


----------



## circuitsndaisies

gets that too. Usually clears up in a day or so.


----------



## circuitsndaisies

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96* 
At night, DS's foreskin gets stuck in a funny position from being in a hot diaper all night. DH noticed it this morning and was all concerned. "It's all weird-shaped... fix it!" lol.

OMG! ROFL. I notice this on my DS too. His foreskin will fold under, his penis gets crooked and I have to unstick it before I take him potty so it doesn't shoot every which way.


----------

